# Smallest caliber for carry?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not trying to start a big debate here, but what is the smallest caliber pistol that you would use for your main carry, and why?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

almost the same thing: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8420

Shot placement is much more important than what caliber you choose to carry...


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

FMJ .32 ACP is pushing MAYBE enough. Hollowpoints in this caliber tend to under penetrate.380 ACP is, technically, a 9mm round and has a much more solid track record. While shot placement really is important, proper penetration is the other side of the equation in an effective defensive round. Don't accept less than .380 ACP or 9mm Luger for your defensive needs if you can help it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why don't you ask yourself "which caliber would I NOT want to stand in front of?". If you are NOT afraid of a .22 then you are a braver man than I am. Stopping power agruements generally do NOT apply as engagements are typically within 20 feet which breaks into the "3 steps/1 second rule". The dischage of a firearm will or won't influence an opponents intention to attack based on MANY factors including but not limited to: intoxication, inebriation, state of mental health. Factor in the defenders skills to not only draw, but fire and place a shot UNDER DURESS and the whole caliber debate (specifically in handguns) is absolutely moot. If you had a shotgun on your hip loaded with slug ammo, the stopping power arguement would THEN and only then be valid.

What can you draw, employ and place a shot best with? THAT should be what you should ask yourself. Then ask yourself if you can beat an aggressor if the "3 in 1" rule is pulled on you.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

Let me start with a story and then I will answer your question. Three weeks ago I was in a situation where I had to pull my gun along with one other guy. The guy causing the problem had a bat, weighed about 320 lbs, and was moving in every direction at once chasing his wife.
I know everyone says it's all about shot placement and for them it is fine, but as far as me I was just thinking I hope I can hit this guy somewhere if he doesn't stop.
It was at that point I was really doubtful if my 9mm would stop him so I decided that from now own I would carry nothing less than the biggest stick I could in hopes that it does have stunning and stopping power. For me that is a 45.

Since then I have also started practicing drawing and I hit the range at least once a week. And I hate to say it but everyone needs to be in a real situation at least once to show them their weak spots.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Being someone that has been in situations where I needed a weapon I have to agree with the ones touting the greatness of shot placement. The bigger weapon is great but if you can't hit what you are aiming at ten it's just a liability and you run the risk of being hurt with your own weapon.

I have been in situations more than once. They were different enough to the point that one situation didn't make any real difference in another. You are pretty stressed and the only thing that you can do for yourself is try to keep yourself as calm as possible. Getting worked up to the point that you're shaking will not help you any.

Back to topic. Any weapon that you are going to try and defend *yourself * with needs to be the right weapon *for you*. You can get 30 people to answer this post and they all will tell you something a little different. You need this caliber, this gun, these rounds etc. None of means a thing if you are not totally comfortable with your weapon and the caliber of round that it uses. what I carry has no use to you outside of the report on how reliable the weapon has been to me. Find the caliber that you shoot best. Then look for the weapon that fits you best. and pray to the higher power you see fit to that you will never need it. But if you do that you will be able to protect yourself.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Good points by all, thanks for your replies! I know that shot placement is important, but I also think that the proper weapon for you is important (as someone has already pointed out). I wouldn't want to carry a .22, but I also don't want to carry a cannon that I can't afford to fire. I'm pretty much torn right now between the 9mm and the .40 and was hoping to get some insight on which was the most popular to carry.

Thanks again to all that replied!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

NRA.Hog said:


> It was at that point I was really doubtful if my 9mm would stop him...


Unless the guy is wearing body armor, it seems to me that a 9mm shot _anywhere_ would at least stop him if not kill him outright!



Razorback58 said:


> I'm pretty much torn right now between the 9mm and the .40 and was hoping to get some insight on which was the most popular to carry.


Don't shoot what's popular. What is good for me or anyone else may not work for you. Shoot what you are comfortable with and what you can handle.

Scott


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

Well for my Main CCW I personally would not shoot anything under 9mm for Auto, 38 Special for revolver. But backup carry is a different story, I carry as secondary back up gun a NAA black widow 22mag on my ankle... i doubt ill ever have to use it but hell its lightweight enough that i dont even notice it so why not?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My EDC is a 9mm, which is a cartridge I switched to from the .40 about a year ago. The smallest I feel comfortable carrying is my .380 P3AT.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Todd said:


> My EDC is a 9mm, which is a cartridge I switched to from the .40 about a year ago. The smallest I feel comfortable carrying is my .380 P3AT.


Do you mind if I ask why you switched from a .40 to a 9mm?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Razorback58 said:


> Do you mind if I ask why you switched from a .40 to a 9mm?


At the time I was carrying an XD40 Service model and wanted to switch to the sub-compact. But since the .40 has some snap to it, I didn't want to deal with the muzzle flip of the .40 combined with a 3" barrel, so I bought the XD9SC. Recently I sold both XD's and got a Sig P229 in 9mm. I feel the round is perfectly capable of doing what it needs to do in terms of defense and practice ammo is a lot cheaper, so I can afford to shoot more than I did when I had the .40, so I stuck with the 9mm.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good reason, thanks!


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

scottaschultz said:


> Unless the guy is wearing body armor, it seems to me that a 9mm shot _anywhere_ would at least stop him if not kill him outright!
> 
> Don't shoot what's popular. What is good for me or anyone else may not work for you. Shoot what you are comfortable with and what you can handle.
> 
> Scott


I am not trying to argue, if you believe the 9mm is the best round then great. My entire point was this, I just decided that in my case more was more. Everyone seems to want to say what is the smallest I can get away with. My new theory is, what is the biggest I can carry with a bit of comfort.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

NRA.Hog said:


> Let me start with a story and then I will answer your question. Three weeks ago I was in a situation where I had to pull my gun along with one other guy. The guy causing the problem had a bat, weighed about 320 lbs, and was moving in every direction at once chasing his wife.
> I know everyone says it's all about shot placement and for them it is fine, but as far as me I was just thinking I hope I can hit this guy somewhere if he doesn't stop.
> It was at that point I was really doubtful if my 9mm would stop him so I decided that from now own I would carry nothing less than the biggest stick I could in hopes that it does have stunning and stopping power. For me that is a 45.
> 
> Since then I have also started practicing drawing and I hit the range at least once a week. And I hate to say it but everyone needs to be in a real situation at least once to show them their weak spots.


Not picking here, but just a bit of my crazy logic for your consumption. If you are concerned that a moving target is going to be hard to hit, wouldn't you want more chances to hit it? (aka larger magazine capacity) A 9mm gives you that in most cases. Personally, I carry a .45 or .357Sig, depending on the situation (clothing).

If you are concerned about shooting at things that are moving, try this. Tie a balloon or two to a 4-5' tall stake in front of a good backstop with about 3' or string. On a signal, draw and fire one well aimed shot. It helps in tracking moving targets (wind cooperating of course). It's a fun excersize.

Zhur


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd have to say I'd go with a 9mm minimum as you can now get a small enough carry pistol in 9mm to justify the jump from .380, nothing against the .380 though.. But I have sufficient enough experience with 9mm I know the recoil and can hit with it. That's the real reason.

However a little pocket wonder in .380 like the P3AT or LCP, etc.. Nice way to go if that's the max size a person was willing to carry. Better something than nothing, with good ammo and ability to place shots with it.. The latter as stated, being the most important factor.

Having said that, I just picked up a .45ACP XD. Reason, I was just drawn to that particular model and want to get my feet wet shooting the ACP round. It would NOT be a carry gun however until I've proven myself capable of placement with it confidently. Until then, I'd first grab my 9mm Sig as I know where the holes are going with me behind the trigger.

To put it short... Carry only the caliber/pistol model combination you know you're proficient with, even if that's just a .22 or a .38 or a 9mm or other.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of good advice here from everyone, thanks! I guess that my main concern is what is the smallest caliber that would be enough to make it worthwhile to carry. If you can make good shots with a tight shot group a .22 would be plenty, but if you are in a dark area and are surprised, are you going to be able to fire that tight shot group? I guess that I'm trying to decide on a good mix of carry size and stopping power. I know that bigger is better, but is a .50 cal. always convenient to carry? 

Thanks again to everyone for their replies! :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Every person will have various varied opinions on caliber and it usually is contested.. In auto's.. Anything between a good 9mm and 45ACP is typically the preferred sizes for carry in larger than pocket-carry pistols. 

Trick is to become proficient at least with a 9mm if you're a newbie shooter.. Try different rentals if you can. You may shock yourself and find that you can handle larger calibers with practice, which is never a bad thing.. Gives you options. 

9mm is easy to shoot. .357 Sig and .40 S&W are kinda "snappy" meaning they have a bit more recoil. 45 ACP is a good bit more recoil, even, though some find that it "pushes" rather than "pops" making it not that much more to learn to control than the .357 and .40 "middle" rounds. I may have to eat those words when I get mine into the range and have a sore wrist the next day. hehehe:enforcer:We shall see. :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Shot placement is much more important than what caliber you choose to carry...


Hey bruce: I have heard this many times and agree but I will never count on where the shot will end up in a shootout situation. So my rule is to carry the most powerful caliber I can just in case my hands are shaking. Many other factors such as comfort and concelment come into play. Most of the time I carry a 45acp with a 9mm backup, then when it becomes 100 degress outside it's just the 9mm backup and my cain. The other factor is magazine capasity so you get less the higher you go so you need to take the time to place that shot. Looks like a wash.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

For perspective sake, the father of a roommate of mine when I was in the Army was killed by a .22LR. It was an ND from outside, traveled through the wall of the trailer and into his chest lodging in his heart. He died before the ambulance arrived (within 8 minutes). Yes, a .22LR WILL kill just like any other caliber as that is what the basic design of a firearm is intended to do.

What YOU feel MOST comfortable AND most PROFICIENT with is what you should stick with in a caliber AND firearm. If it ends up being a .22 in your pocket or ankle holster, then so be it. Buying anything because of POPULARITY or any marketing HYPE is just not an intelligent decision IMO. I could run on and on about any of my SiG's. Doesn't mean they will be to you what they are for me. They just fit, feel and work best in my hands compared to anything else I've tried and so that is what I own. Do you have the same sized hands as I do, likely not. Will my guns feel as comfortable to you as they do to me when drawing, aiming, firing, resetting, firing a follow up shot? I do not know but again, not likely.

I appreciate you wanting information and feedback. But forum threads should only be a fraction of the formula that determines your end results. Go out anf get your hands on as many as you can, your hands will tell you more than you think they can. When and as often as possible shoot any high prospects (rentals at ranges, going with friends that have a variety among them). Something may fit fine enough in a store, but when discharging a round may convince you otherwise about comfort and feel.

Reliability, maintenance and recall information would also be an area to gather information on. Most produced these days are just fine in all respects, but keep in mind that isn't always the case. The LCP for instance was (and still is) a very popular recent release. It was not so good out of the gate and a recall was ordered by Ruger. It addressed the problems and by most accounts is a decent handgun. However, it has lost (IMO) significant ground in the realm of trust as a primary CCW buy most owners. Eventually time may convince owners more one way or another regarding their trust of it, but that isn't going to happen over night.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Eventually time may convince owners more one way or another regarding their trust of it, but that isn't going to happen over night.


I think this statement is very VERY important. Gathering information is great, but nothing replaces hands on experience and familiarity over time.

Zhur


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think that I need to clear something up. I'm not purchasing ANYTHING just because it is "popular". I simply wanted to know what the most popular caliber carry handgun is. I might buy a .22 and I might buy a DE .50, but no one person here is going to convince me of what to buy. I'm simply trying to use as many sources available to me as possible to try and make my decision. As far as renting a pistol, that would be nice if that service was available in my area, but since it's not I'm checking every other source that I can find. I'm using what information is available to make an intelligent decision. Again, thanks to everyone for their replies.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I carry the largest gun I can comfortably conceal, that I shoot well. My first choice is an XD45. That's fourteen 230 grain rounds of hollow point ammo that, under controlled practice conditions, I shoot very well. But, I can't often carry it, so I compromise with a compact 9mm much of the time, and settle for a .380 in the pocket, way too often.

A 9mm with modern SD ammo is sufficient in about any normal SD circumstance, if you can hit where you aim. But a .380 may not be, under some circumstances, and more often than not is in a platform that makes it very difficult to place shots accurately and quickly, beyond a few feet. With hollow point ammo, it fails the 12" of penetration test, in ballistic gel, that was established as a benchmark by the FBI for SD guns. There are some great expanding bullets that can make a very nasty wound, about 9" deep. But who knows what will stop a drug-zombie? You can load it with FMJ, and hope to hit the spine or pelvic bone, and that may give you the opportunity to escape.

So, if you really do need to feel confident that you can stop almost any bad guy, doped up, big and fat, wearing a leather coat, turned sideways, or whatever, you probably should have at least a high capacity 9mm, and be able to shoot it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Both the 40 and 9mm make for good carry rounds (you listed earlier). 9mm ammo is cheaper and actually is one of the older pistol rounds out there. It's passed the test of time is what I'm trying to say. The .40 round is a little snappier than the 9mm so in smaller weapons that will be magnified. If I was to decide on a carry weapon and it was between those two I'd lean to the 9mm. It's accurate, it will make bad things fall down. and if needed the follow up shot is a little easier for most shooters. 

I personally like a 45. It's recoil is not like the snap of a 40. It kind of..pushes rather than snaps back. But a 45 is not for everyone. Many of the CCW holders I am around if using a compact weapon seem to drift to a 9mm or a 45 being the recoil is more manageable. I do have a Sig Sauer P229 that is a 40 that carries and shoots very well but I would not call the 229 a compact weapon. It is not full sized..It's kind of that middle ground, like a commander length 1911 would be.

So if a compact weapon is your flavor you might want to veer away from a 40 and go with a 9mm. But if it is that middle ground you are looking for then any of those three calibers will work fine. It's more a what gun you want to use before caliber becomes a big issue. Any round will get the job done if you're doing your part. It's what round you can work with when you narrow the weapon down. Smaller the weapon the lighter it is and the more you will feel recoil. T


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

biohazurd said:


> Well for my Main CCW I personally would not shoot anything under 9mm for Auto, 38 Special for revolver.


I agree.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

jeb21 said:


> I agree.


I agree as well.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gentlemen, that is exactly the kind of information that I was looking for, thank you! I'll keep your information under advisement.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I agree with Devils J...I prefer an XD 45 for EDC, but, southeast Tx weather is not always conducive to wearing clothing to cover it properly. In the summers, I changed to carrying a compact 9mm and feel just as safe with the 9 as the 45 for defensive purposes. Also have a Ruger LCP that I carry when I have to leave the 9mm at home. The LCP is more of a BUG though and not used often at all for primary protection. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice thing about the choices out there today in the different models, you can pick and choose among about any of the big auto rounds in any size gun down to the little subcompacts... Walther PPS .40 comes to mind. Even sub-compact .45's out there from several companies. But with all that choice, I agree, it does make it a little confusing when you've got three identical guns staring at you in the case, all in different calibers.. What to do??!?! ...carry at least one of 'em and be proficient with whichever you carry.

Darn.. Couldn't find a little "dead horse" smiley. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

babs said:


> Darn.. Couldn't find a little "dead horse" smiley. :mrgreen:


Here you go.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

babs said:


> ...carry at least one of 'em and be proficient with whichever you carry.


+1...:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

babs said:


> Darn.. Couldn't find a little "dead horse" smiley. :mrgreen:


....a few more for you to choose from............


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> Not picking here, but just a bit of my crazy logic for your consumption. If you are concerned that a moving target is going to be hard to hit, wouldn't you want more chances to hit it? (aka larger magazine capacity) A 9mm gives you that in most cases. Personally, I carry a .45 or .357Sig, depending on the situation (clothing).
> 
> If you are concerned about shooting at things that are moving, try this. Tie a balloon or two to a 4-5' tall stake in front of a good backstop with about 3' or string. On a signal, draw and fire one well aimed shot. It helps in tracking moving targets (wind cooperating of course). It's a fun excersize.
> 
> Zhur


All I can say is this, you weren't there and you didn't see what I saw. And yes it is fun to do those neat little drills but this goober had not read the book of rules. Nothing he did was normal including the dancing and the talking to God.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

NRA.Hog said:


> All I can say is this, you weren't there and you didn't see what I saw. And yes it is fun to do those neat little drills but this goober had not read the book of rules. Nothing he did was normal including the dancing and the talking to God.


Still looking for where I said I was there and saw what you saw....

I was simply pointing out that in the event someone is moving erratically, and it is required to shoot them, it might be beneficial to have more rounds available before having to reload. (that's why I said "Not picking here")

Zhur

PS... What part of Wyoming are you from?


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

I carry a 16+1 9mm and went for the hi-cap 9 because of cheap 9mm ammo. A 14+1 40 would have been a better choice for self defense. After two, three hundred FMJ's and a few mags of your favorite JHP's you're set. The ammo cost should not have been a factor in my decision. Just my two cents.


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually found a very interesting article about this just the other night. The article is written by an fbi agent and talks about caliber, shot placement, and wound track. It's quite a long read, but informative imho.

http://www.firearmstactical.com/pdf/fbi-hwfe.pdf


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally wouldn't go any smaller then a .38 or 9mm


----------



## thebakers (Apr 16, 2009)

*Is it just for carry or will it be for home protection too?*

If it is just for carry only, I definitely understand the accuracy in placement. 
But I also want the stopping power.

If it is also going to be the handgun, I grab to defend my home. I don't necessarily want to have to patch the side of the house, because my cannon's bullet went through the wall.

I really have appreciated the question and the replies
thebakers

:smt1099

Personally I have a beretta px4 storm 40 s/w


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Well......*

Shot placement is certainly important but the caliber used can make that placement more critical.

There are only a few reasons for someone to immediately fall when hit. Each of those reasons are very small in size.

As a very well know gunner once said, "If a man does not fall when you shoot him, it could well be said that he is not impressed with your caliber of choice."

It is also true that .22 bullets have killed more people than any other caliber but that is due to the sheer numbers of them out there.

I have also seen a 6' 210 pound man take 13 hits from 9mm police sidearms before he finally fell.

I have never seen anyone hit by a .45 or .357 remain standing after being hit.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

NRA.Hog said:


> Let me start with a story and then I will answer your question. Three weeks ago I was in a situation where I had to pull my gun along with one other guy. The guy causing the problem had a bat, weighed about 320 lbs, and was moving in every direction at once chasing his wife.
> I know everyone says it's all about shot placement and for them it is fine, but as far as me I was just thinking I hope I can hit this guy somewhere if he doesn't stop.
> It was at that point I was really doubtful if my 9mm would stop him so I decided that from now own I would carry nothing less than the biggest stick I could in hopes that it does have stunning and stopping power. For me that is a 45.
> 
> Since then I have also started practicing drawing and I hit the range at least once a week. And I hate to say it but everyone needs to be in a real situation at least once to show them their weak spots.


Based on what evidence? Not conjecture. Evidence.

If I'm facing a guy with a bat, I assume I'll have to hit him MANY times, unless I get lucky with a spinal hit. No matter what gun I'm carrying. I can get more accurate hits in with my 9mm M&P Compact than I can with any 45. And with my extended mag, I have 18 chances to make a spine shot...

JW


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Caliber example*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30268741/?gt1=43001

This article shows the importance of caliber choice. Fortunately for the victim, the perp used the wrong caliber.

Police depts over the country have abandoned the 9mm in favor of the .40. Each person has their own opinion of favorite calibers but the caliber choice can be critical to bullet placement as well as shock value.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

9mm is fine. Or bigger.:mrgreen:


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

While looking at energy specifically there is little difference between 9mm and .45 acp. To achieve "HYDROSTATIC SHOCK" you need to impose enough energy to cause a spike in blood pressure which should cause at least a temporary loss of consciousness. Both the 9mm and .45 acp have a very hard time achieving 500 ft-lbs of energy at the mussel. This is one of the main reasons I decided to switch from carrying a 9mm to .357 sig.

This taken from Wikipedia

Ammunition selection for self-defense, military, and law enforcement

In self-defense, military, and law enforcement communities, opinions vary regarding the importance of remote wounding effects in ammunition design and selection. In his book on hostage rescuers, Leroy Thompson discusses the importance of hydrostatic shock in choosing a specific design of .357 Magnum and 9x19mm Parabellum bullets.[65] In "Armed and Female," Paxton Quigley explains that hydrostatic shock is the real source of "stopping power."[66] Jim Carmichael, who served as shooting editor for Outdoor life magazine for 25 years, also believes that hydrostatic shock is important to "a more immediate disabling effect" and is a key difference in the performance of .38 Special and .357 Magnum hollow point bullets.[67] In "The search for an effective police handgun," Allen Bristow describes that police departments recognize the importance of hydrostatic shock when choosing ammunition.[68] A research group at West Point suggests handgun loads with at least 500 ft-lbs of energy and 12 inches of penetration and recommends:[69]

One should not be overly impressed by the propensity for shallow penetrating loads to produce larger pressure waves. Selection criteria should first determine the required penetration depth for the given risk assessment and application, and only use pressure wave magnitude as a selection criterion for loads meeting minimum penetration requirements. Reliable expansion, penetration, feeding, and functioning are all important aspects of load testing and selection. We do not advocate abandoning long-held aspects of the load testing and selection process, but it seems prudent to consider the pressure wave magnitude along with other factors.


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

380 would be the smallest I would carry for self-protection. In a pinch, though, something is better than nothing. I prefer to carry a 9MM or 40 S&W


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Oldman said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30268741/?gt1=43001
> 
> This article shows the importance of caliber choice. Fortunately for the victim, the perp used the wrong caliber.
> 
> Police depts over the country have abandoned the 9mm in favor of the .40. Each person has their own opinion of favorite calibers but the caliber choice can be critical to bullet placement as well as shock value.


Wow is all I can say.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i think anyone with a CCP should have a .380 in their pocket
have you noticed how many manufacturers are now making .380's?
keltec was making 52,000 a year - that is 1,000 every week so first Ruger competed in 2009 and by now many manufacturers are making them - rumor is S&W might be coming out in an M&P 380
i like the new sig sauer in 380- looks like the colt mustang

for main carry piece - 9mm and up - the choice is wide open - 9mm is obviously the most popular and the cheapest round


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I have relied on a .22 revolver with short HP in it...if my choice had to be .22 now, I'd use stingers...my favorite defense caliber is .45ACP...anything in between would work if it had to...if I do my part...my LEAST favorite in that spread would be .25ACP....


----------



## airtractorfan (Dec 24, 2009)

NRA.Hog said:


> Let me start with a story and then I will answer your question. Three weeks ago I was in a situation where I had to pull my gun along with one other guy. The guy causing the problem had a bat, weighed about 320 lbs, and was moving in every direction at once chasing his wife.
> I know everyone says it's all about shot placement and for them it is fine, but as far as me I was just thinking I hope I can hit this guy somewhere if he doesn't stop.
> It was at that point I was really doubtful if my 9mm would stop him so I decided that from now own I would carry nothing less than the biggest stick I could in hopes that it does have stunning and stopping power. For me that is a 45.
> 
> Since then I have also started practicing drawing and I hit the range at least once a week. And I hate to say it but everyone needs to be in a real situation at least once to show them their weak spots.


I chose the 357 SIG S/A XD Tactical for my big stick. It is a matter of confidence in whatever caliber you choose.


----------



## airtractorfan (Dec 24, 2009)

Razorback58 said:


> I'm not trying to start a big debate here, but what is the smallest caliber pistol that you would use for your main carry, and why?


The 9 MM is the Minimum that I would carry for personal protection / Self defense.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

While I'd like to carry no less than a 9 mm - I switched to .380 (9mm short) about 2 years ago.

I carry my Ruger LCP in a DeSantis Nemesis Holster in my front pocket more and more.










If it's cold (coat) I'll still carry my .45 or 9 mm, but no where near as often as I used to.

I'm getting lazy :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> ...If it's cold (coat) I'll still carry my .45 or 9 mm...


Me, too. In the warm months, I just cannot carry anything else, without drawing attention to myself, at work. Carrying a weapon at my workplace is technically against a drug and gun policy that was established a long time ago, and has been thoroughly ignored by everyone, all up and down 'the ladder.' Those of us who do carry, do it based on a vague oral consent, given by an executive (before many witnesses) who is no longer there. So, it is just best for everyone concerned for the subject to just not ever come up. You could call it a 'don't ask, don't tell' policy.

I grudgingly settle for the LCP way too often, but I have tried to compensate by adding the CT laser. On this little pistol, that virtually disappears in my largish hands, it makes a huge difference in my ability to put rounds on target, quickly. Every little bit helps, when you are under-gunned.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Bisley

I put that exact same sight on my Glock 26 - I wish I had put it on my LCP


----------

